# WNY-Haunters Gathering #3 July 24 2010



## naberhoodhaunts

Hello all!! We are having our third gathering at Joe and Shari's House in Henrietta NY
July 24 starting at 1pm- Till
We have not yet picked a project yet so any ideas would be great. 
We are always looking for new members so if you would like to join please respond to this thread.
Thanks, Joe

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=104145262926&ref=ts


----------



## naberhoodhaunts

Just posted a link to our facebook page please check it out
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=104145262926&ref=ts


----------

